# Martillo electromecanico para robot



## jose_flash (Oct 14, 2007)

hola, me gustaría hacer un martillo automático. estoy haciendo uno robot coche de lucha y tengo unos cables que solo se accionan cuando vas para adelante y entonces le e puesto un rele de 6 v  y lo e  conectado una bateria de 12v  1800 ma y esta a un motor de 12 v. y quiero que este se convierta en un martillo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

En este caso lo que conviene es un acumulador de energia (En idioma terricola) un resorte que se comprimira o estirara mediante un motor de poca potencia, una vez que el resorte esta "Cargado" en el momento adecuado se suelta mediante el electroiman y aplastamos al robotito del contrincante.

Otra forma de acumular energia: Mediante el mismo motor hacemos girar el martillo, en el momento de dar el golpe el robotito se acerca a la victima, como el martillo acumulo energia cinetica cuando golpee descargara toda esta sobre la victima y con un poco de suerte lo pondra en orbita.

Con esto se logra liberar una gran cantidad de energia en un lapso de tiempo breve.
Desventaja: Para un nuevo "Golpe" de martillo habra que esperar que el acumulador (Resorte o cinetico) se carge nuevamente.

! Me encanta la sangre de robotica por las mañanas ¡


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

He aqui lo que dijo fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Veo que tambien te entusiasma la sangre de los robotitos

Digo yo, los dientes no te parecen algo exagerados ?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Recuerda que algunos contrincantes colocan mucho blindaje a las ruedas y al circuito de control. con esas buenas puyas (deberian ser torneadas en acero) no quedara nada. ademas podrias calcular la masa del martillo y tomando en cuenta la aceleracion de la gravedad (9.8 m/s2) puedes saber la fuerza ejercida.
SANGRE ROBOTICA CONTRARIA = TRIUNFO


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 15, 2007)

gracias por el diagrama ,los dientes no son exagerados solo es que es mejor ser precabido, oye pero entonces necesito comprarme un solenoide i como lo conecto al  rc


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Con uno de los servos del RC puedes liberar el martillo


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 15, 2007)

En argentina no hay batallas de robots?


habría que organizar una, y empesar una moda.

En España estan llenos de competencias de robots.


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 15, 2007)

si aqui hay combates de robots porque no e visto ninguno estoy intentando hacer uno

en EE.UU hay a puñados


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 15, 2007)

Fijate que en españa hay una organización de robotica que hace tres millones de concursos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Buena ocacion para emplear "El Laser Destructor"

! Me encanta la sangre de robotica por las mañanas ¡


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 15, 2007)

Digo yo, una idea nomas. . .
No se si alguien vio alguna vez los tanques barredores de minas. . . Constan de un rodillo que tiene adosadas cadenas que golpean el suelo con el fin de hacer explotar las minas de un campo. . .  El tema es que poniendolas en el angulo adecuado y dandoles la velocidad y peso suficientes podrían ser un método efectivo para sacar de combates otros robots. . .
OJO, la idea del martillo me encanta, pero me parece un poco impráctica dado que hay uqe apuntarle bien, tambien depende si soloq ueremos dehabilitar al otro robot o hacerlo pure de silicio.
Saludos y sigamos destruyendo cosas


----------



## ciri (Oct 15, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Buena ocacion para emplear "El Laser Destructor"
> 
> ! Me encanta la sangre de robotica por las mañanas ¡



Si tomo muy bonito los láser.

hasta que alguno  se le ocurra hacer un robot con espejos!.

Creo que mas de un espectador va a perder un brazo.


Cuando quieran organizamos una batalla.

Yo tengo mi robot. que lo utiliza para sacar a mi hermano de la pieza cuando teno que estudiar.

Se los presento para que sepan con que se van a encontrar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Este esta mejor "En todo sentido"


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oye seria bueno ver desangrar al otro pobre robocito con un laser de poder mega industrial. 
PD: no creo que el moderardor del concurso lo permita.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Puedes copiar el metodo de los encendedores electricos de gas y mecheros de chispa
http://teleformacion.edu.aytolacoru...aleE_M2/Piezoelectricidad/DestrozoMechero.htm

Utilizan un muelle para acumular la energia hasta que se escapa y dispara.

Para tensar el muelle puedes utilizar un tornillo fijado en el eje del motor y la tuerca es la que se moveria, es una forma de hacer una reductora lineal.
Lo ideal es que el tornillo fuera de laton y la tuerca de hierro y con bastante grasa.


Digamos que el problema esta en como tensar el muelle.

El problñema de los motores electricos es que a bajas revoluciones consumen mucho y tienen  poca fuerza por eso se utilizan los engranajes.


Otra forma mas bestia:
Un mechero
Un mechero electrico a pilas
Tubos de fontaneria varios, de cobre y laton

Fabricar una camara donde se introduce un poco de car del encendedor y con el mechero electrico se prende, eso pega una equeña explosion que empuja el martillo

Con tubos de cobre y racors se hace una specie de cilindro neumatico donde sellena de gas del mechero, no hace falta que sea hermetico de esta forma evitamos explosiones fuertes.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 15, 2007)

COmo no me soy pacifista, la mejor manera es tener dos brazo que levanten al robot y lo dejen fuera de juego. Para que despues con tu martillo, con el laser, con el mechero y  con las cadenas destruirlo hasta que no quede rasto de el y de su dueño.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

yo creo que dos mecheros y un compresor de aire con un motor de 6 volt todo basta. un buen calor al contrincante y el circuito de control queda FUERA. eliminado. aunque muy poco he visto mecheros en las competencias de robot


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 15, 2007)

Me estan dando ganas de crear un robot ja.

No hay batallas en Buenos Aires? hay q crear algunas

Se llama ORDS



Organización de robots derramadores de sangre.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Lo unico que necesitaspara crear una competancia es unas cuantas reglas LIMPIAS Y TRANSPARENTES (sin beneficiarios) y un grupo de personas dispuestas a ver sufrir y desangrar a sus robots.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 15, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Lo unico que necesitaspara crear una competancia es unas cuantas reglas LIMPIAS Y TRANSPARENTES (sin beneficiarios) y un grupo de personas dispuestas a ver sufrir y desangrar a sus robots.



Reglas? desde cuando? jaja no mentira.

Me imagino que deben estar las reglas mundiales de combates de robots y la limitacion de los materiales que podes usar

Me hago una carcaza de Acero  de un espesor de 2,5 mm y nada lo atraviesa ja.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

carambale con eso necesitaras un buen tren trasero para el impulso. ademas de un buen par de baterias para remolcarlo.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 15, 2007)

Se viene un batalla amateur en capital federal?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 15, 2007)

Una buena escopeta y quien te hace frente. . . Je je je. . .


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 16, 2007)

oye nos hemos desviado del tema. pero lo de la escopeta me gusta JAJAJA ,bueno como os dije como libero el solenoide y to los aperos hacerme un diagrama si sois amables

mirad la forma de activar el martillo


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

vas a activar al martillo por energia cinetica del engranaje:
Ventajas:
menos peso
rapidez
y menos consumo
no necesitas un solenonide

Desventajes
poca fuerza
poco daño=poca sangre robotica


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 16, 2007)

jooo con lo k me gusta la SANGRE ROBOTICAAAA!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 16, 2007)

Si lo manejas por engranajes perderas todas las ventajas de la energia potencial que acumula el martillo. . . (Caera muy lento). . .  o tendras que ponerlo con minima reduccion y el motor estar a sobreexigido y tendras que optar por un martillo liviano. . . Cualquiera de las dos no las recomiendo. . . Podria hacerse un sistema de levas que lo levante y lo suelte llegada una altura, asi tendras un martillo automático con mayor velocidad y energía


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

mmmmm pensandolo bien tienes razon electroaficionado. se podrian utilizar las ventajas de los dos sistemas y combinarlos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lo del mechero en realidad es una escopeta sin polvora, se acumula un poco de gas dentro del cilindro y se genera una chispa.

Hay muchos videos en youtube lanzando patatas con tubos de PVP de presion.


Otra forma de generar un potente golpe es mediante un  disco pesado unido a un motor, lo haces girar a toda pastilla. En el momento que te interese disparar pasas la fuerza del disco al martillo.

El disco de hierro va unido al motor y gira rapidamente.
El disco tiene un saliente que es el encargado de transmitir la energia.

El martillo tiene un muelle que impide que toque el saliente.

Cuando choca con algun objeto el martillo retrocede y llega al saliente y le pega batacazo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

pero faltaria el sistema para controlar la salida del metal que esta motando sobre el disco o sino lo que se puede mover es el brazo que da el golpe.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 16, 2007)

Yo lo haría asi, me parece que es lo menos complicado que se puede hacer, y aprovechar del todo la energía cinética acumulada por el martillo. . . Con diferentes tamaños de levas y diferentes largos del brazo se peude alternar entre muchos golpes mas suaves o pocos golpes con toda la furia.
La leva al girar eleva el martillo hasta un punto donde este se zafa y cae sin oposición alguna.
Si el martillo tuviese engranajes forzaría al motor a moverse, afectando al sistema yperdiendo preciosa velocidad.
Saludos a todos.

Ah me olvidaba, este sistema me parece sólido y durable, al fin y al cabo de que sirve un gran martillo si puede descomponerse por un golpe de tu adversario. Tambíen se podría adaptar una punta que siga al martillo con el fin de pasarla por debajo del oponente y "levantarlo", generalmente son mas blanditos del lado de abajo y ams inofensivos dados vuelta.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Creo que hay que hacerles un cambio a ese diseño
1*rueda de mayor diametro

Desventajas:
1*perdida de fuerza por el golpazo entre el brazo y la rueda
2*Incertidumbre hacia donde quedara el conector de la rueda
3* si se quiere un gran golpazo se necesitara una rueda grande. por consiguiente mas espacio, menos para otros equipos e incapacidad de blindaje (se puede. pero llevaría su trabajito ehh)
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 16, 2007)

Buenas observaciones anthony pero os doy mi opinion. . .

No esta a escala obviamente, esos detalles dependen de los pesos, las distancias y la potencia del motor.

El brazo nunca golpea la rueda, esto iria rompiendo la trasmisión y frenaría la inercia

La rueda gira mas lento de lo qeu puede caer el martillo, por tanto lo volverá a levantar cuando de media vuelta después de soltar le martillo
si se quiere un gran golpazo, la rueda se puede ir ubicando mas arriba o mas abajo del brazo. . . Esto dependera por supuesto de la velocidad que se desee y la potencia del motor. En todos los casos mas potencia en el golpe significa menos golpes por minuto. Aunque use puede encontrar un equilibrio

El blindaje puede ser completo excepto por una rendija por la que salga el brazo en si, el resto puede estar perfectamente oculto.

Saludos y espero que se haya entendido la idea.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 17, 2007)

Entendisteis mal la idea.

La idea es que al chocar contra el contrario, se comprime el muelle del martillo.
Al comprimirse el muelle llega el martillo  hasta el pivote  que le da el batacazo.
El disco puede ser tanto horizontal como vertical, pero lo mejor es ponerlo horizontal o sea en el plano del sielo y en la parte mas baja del robot , de esta forma si se recibe un batacazo externo lo absorve el disco debido a la fuerza cinetica.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prensa_mecánica
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giroscopio


----------



## GO_zalo (Ene 19, 2008)

bueno permitanme una aportación que seguramente les guste

el motor gira el "saliente" es un palo clavado a la rueda perpendicularmente. al girar el saliente se topa con el mango del martillo, sigue girando el motor el martillo sube. con un sensor muy simple se para de girar el motor cuando el martillo esta arriba del todo. entonces el martillo esta preparado para ser descargado sobre el adversario. cuando se detecta el adversario enfrente o pulsando un botón, el motor vuelve a girar, el saliente se aleja del mango liberandolo

varias cosas a decir:
-la transmisión entre el motor y la rueda es simbólica no tiene por que ser asi puede ser un motor con reductora acoplado al eje de la rueda

-se pueden añadir mas salientes para que el tiempo entre disparos sea menor

-hay que hacer pruebas para ubicar el sensor bien, para que el motor se pare muy poco antes de que el mango del martillo se libere, para que una vez el motor vuelve a girar este se libere rápidamente

-la distancia entre el eje de la rueda hasta el saliente, la reducción necesaria, el tamaño del mango así como el eje del mismo y el peso del martillo se tiene que calcular! xo no es demasiado difícil diría

espero que les guste, me tomado un rato para dibujarlo bien por que la verdad cuando pregunto en este foro da gusto como la gente responde


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

Se ve muy bueno!.. pero creo que habría que ver el tema de la velocidad de giro del motor, porque puede ser pesado el martillo pero a poca velocidad el efecto no es muy bueno..

Y también la fuerza que puede llegar a producir el martillo al girar, me refiero a que le aumente la velocidad al motor en la caída...


----------



## GO_zalo (Ene 20, 2008)

si es pesado se pone mas reductora en el motor, aunque el martillo subirá mas lentamente caerá siempre a peso muerto 

para darle mas mala leche al mecanismo se le puede poner un muelle que se comprima durante el ultimo tramo de subida, para que el martillo se dispare mas rápido y con mas fuerza. este muelle puede llegar a ser incluso imprescindible depende de las medidas de todo el mecanismo por que si el martillo queda horizontal no caerá, y si queda casi horizontal empezara caer con poca velocidad


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

GO_zalo dijo:
			
		

> si es pesado se pone mas reductora en el motor, aunque el martillo subirá mas lentamente caerá siempre a peso muerto
> 
> para darle mas mala leche al mecanismo se le puede poner un muelle que se comprima durante el ultimo tramo de subida, para que el martillo se dispare mas rápido y con mas fuerza. este muelle puede llegar a ser incluso imprescindible depende de las medidas de todo el mecanismo por que si el martillo queda horizontal no caerá, y si queda casi horizontal empezara caer con poca velocidad



Sigo insistiendo, si le pones un planetario de reducciones al motor, mover el eje final cada vez se hace más duro, y cuando el martillo caiga, provocará una aceleración en el eje, el cual lo tiene que soportar el motor..


----------



## GO_zalo (Ene 20, 2008)

sigo insistiendo yo mas, el 'saliente no esta enganchado deninguna manera al mango del martillo, el saliente solamente empuja el extremo haca abajo si sigues girando el salinte se escapa del mango y el martillo cae, el disco sigue girando a la velocidad q le marque el motor

esto por montar una maqueta para encontrar posibles errores en el diseño y montarlo para un robotico que tengo


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

OK!.. retiro lo dicho.. mil perdones... me saltié seguramente la parte de que no está enganchado..


----------



## GO_zalo (Ene 20, 2008)

jnejej   

ya hecho una maqueta, que ha quedado penosa pero me ha valido para encotrar el primier error de diseño:

el saliente deberia golpear sobre un plano perpendicularmente asi que he modificado la punta del mango.
he hecho un minivideo ara se esta subiendo luego os lo enlazo

saludos


----------

